# Déclaration d'impôts - édition 2007



## vilo (5 Mai 2007)

bonjour, c'est ma premiere fois alors j'espere que le message ira au bon endroit!!!
j'ai vu que le probleme de teledeclation a déjà été abordé l'année derniere et apparemment pas solutionné?

j'ai un mac OS X 10.4.9 et au moment de l'inscription sur le site des impots ils disent que mon systeme d'exploitation ne va pas me permettre de faire la teledeclaration.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2007)

J'ai pu le faire il y a deux jours sans probl&#232;mes... 10.4.9 aussi.

En fait, tu es sur que c'est l'OS ou c'est Safari qui est indique sur le message d'erreur ???

Si c'est Safari, oui j'ai eu &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me message. Mais j'ai quand m&#234;me pu continuer sans probl&#232;me...


----------



## CBi (5 Mai 2007)

Moi de même. 
Il apparaît au début un écran de contrôle qui dit en gros = "je ne suis pas sûr que votre navigateur soit pris en charge", mais il suffit de passer outre et de cliquer sur suite pour que la télédéclaration se passe parfaitement jusqu'au bout.

(iMac g4 avec Os 10.4.9)


----------



## isoyann (6 Mai 2007)

Salut a tous pour la déclaration 2007 j ai appelé l assistance technique du service des impôts et le technicien m a dit qu'en utilisant firefox tous marché nikel (c etait déjà le cas l'an dernier je crois).


----------



## miaou (6 Mai 2007)

+1
c'est exact. cette année je ne l'ai pas encore encore faite . Mais dans les deux années précédentes  j'avais bcp de problèmes avec Safari. par contre avec Firefox : no problem


----------



## zacromatafalgar (6 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Perso j'ai fait 2 déclarations, une avec Firefox et l'autre avec Safari.
Les 2 sans aucun problème mais les certificats étaient encore valides donc je n'ai pas testé ce dernier point...


----------



## vilo (6 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous, effectivement firefox pas de probleme et SAFARI des massages d'erreur qui ne sont peut être pas bloquants. Je ne sais pas car je ne suis pas aller plus loin.

bonne journée


----------



## franky rabbit (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me souviens qu'avec Safari je n'avais pas pu exploiter le certificat tout juste cr&#233;&#233; pour la d&#233;claration en 2006. Avec Firefox je n'ai pas eu ce probl&#232;me, et d'ailleur j'ai tout bonnement laiss&#233; tomb&#233; Safari depuis. Je le trouve (n'en d&#233;plaise &#224; certains Macfans) un peu juste en param&#233;trage notamment pour effacer facilement les cookies et autres traces diverses. Firefox est plus r&#233;pandu et plus support&#233; aussi par la communaut&#233; du net... Voil&#224; en bonne partie pourquoi cela fonctionne mieux.

A bient&#244;t


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2007)

Je suis sous 10.4.9. Et avec Safari, à l'étape de reconnaissance du navigateur, j'ai eu le message disant que ma configuration ne me permettra peut-être pas de faire ma déclaration. J'ai arrêté là et je suis passé sur Firefox (version 2). Et j'ai pu faire ma déclaration sans problème. 
Ca change de l'année dernière où même avec Firefox ça ne marchait pas. Ah, le site des impôts et le Mac... une grande histoire d'amour.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2007)

Avec Safari 2.04 (macOS X 10.4.9), malgr&#233; le message de "possible incompatibilit&#233;", je suis pass&#233; outre (en me disant que peut-&#234;tre je serais exon&#233;r&#233; d'imp&#244;ts...) et tout s'est bien pass&#233;.

La signature &#233;lectronique sa bien &#233;t&#233; accept&#233;e, la d&#233;claration est bien partie et j'ai obtenu le r&#233;c&#233;piss&#233; de d&#233;claration.

Par contre, mon certificat &#233;tait toujours valide, je n'ai pas eu &#224; le renouveler, donc cette partie n'a pu &#234;tre test&#233;e (Certificat obtenu l'an pass&#233; avec Safari 1.3 car j'&#233;tais encore sous MacOS X 10.3.9...)


----------



## kabeha (8 Mai 2007)

Camino + 10.3.9 + certificat valide : pas de problème


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2007)

Camino + macIntel + 10.4.8 : révocation de certificat sans problème, réinscription impossible (message bloquant 'navigateur incompatible').

Firefox 2 + macIntel + 10.4.8 : reinscription  et obtention de certificat sans problème.


----------



## CBi (8 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre, mon certificat était toujours valide, je n'ai pas eu à le renouveler, donc cette partie n'a pu être testée (Certificat obtenu l'an passé avec Safari 1.3 car j'étais encore sous MacOS X 10.3.9...)



Safari 2.0.4 (macOS X 10.4.9) iMac G4 = j'ai annulé et repris un certificat sans problème. A part le message d'alerte sur le navigateur "peut-être incompatible" dont il ne faut pas tenir compte, aucun problème pour moi non plus.


----------



## fantax (8 Mai 2007)

Ne pouvant télédéclarer mes impôts avec Safari, j'avais demandé de l'aide à la dgi.
Réponse:"
Vous devriez vous procurez Firefox sur votre nouveau portable car Safari
peut poser problème. Vous pourrez ensuite, dans Firefox, importer votre 
certificat."

Plus tard, ayant acheté un second ordinateur, j'ai demandé de l'aide pour transférer mon certificat de mon ancien IbookG3 à mon Macintel. Réponse:
"Il est possible de sauvegarder le certificat. Pour ce faire il faut dans
un premier temps exporter le certificat et ensuite l'importer dans votre
navigateur.
Voici la procédure sous Internet explorer (si vous n'utilisez pas 
Internet Explorer comme navigateur, veuillez nous l'indiquer).

Pour exporter le certificat:
Il faut ouvrir le menu "Outils / Options Internet" du navigateur, puis 
se positionner sur l?onglet "Contenu"
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Certificats"
- Sélectionner le certificat à exporter : "Délivré par" contient MINEFI 
ou IAS1
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Exporter"
L?assistant d?exportation de certificat se lance.  
- Cliquer ensuite sur "Suivant"
- Vérifier que l?option "Oui, exporter la clé privée" soit activée.
- Puis cliquer sur "Suivant"
Laisser les options par défaut validées.
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Suivant"
- Il vous est demandé d'indiquer un mot de passe pour protéger le 
certificat le temps de son exportation.
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Sélectionner un dossier pour effectuer l?exportation en cliquant sur 
"Parcourir", vous pouvez par exemple sélectionner le bureau.
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Saisir le mot de passe associé au certificat
- Cliquer sur "OK"
L?exportation est terminée.
- Cliquer sur "Terminer"
- Cliquer sur "OK"
Le certificat est disponible sous forme de fichier. Il peut être copié 
sur un support amovible, ou envoyé par email, puis importé dans un autre
navigateur.

Pour importer le certificat:
Il faut tout d'abord ouvrir le menu "Outils / Options Internet" du 
navigateur
- Se postionner sur l?onglet "Contenu"
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Certificats" :
Le Gestionnaire de certificats s?ouvre.  
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Importer"
L?assistant d'importation de certificat se lance:   
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Sélectionner le fichier à importer depuis le lecteur disquette (a:\) 
ou votre disque dur :
- Cliquer sur "Ouvrir"
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Vous devrez entrer le mot de passe défini lors de l'exportation, 
cochez les cases "Activer la protection renforcée de clés privées" et 
"Marquer la clé privée comme étant exportable".
- Suivez la procédure, vous allez devoir redéfinir éventuellement un mot
de passe à votre certificat.
L?importation est terminée
- Cliquer sur "OK"


----------



## bx86 (8 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir, 

personnellement moi, j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas résoudre. 
L'an passé aucun problème avec Firefox. 
Cette année, le site des impôts reconnaît mon certificat. Génial 

Mais arrivé sur la page où je pourrais commencer ma télédéclaration on me dit que Java Virtual Machin n'est pas activé ou présent. 
J'ai donc téléchargé ce truc, installé, tout fait comme il faut, et on continue de me dire que JVM n'est pas installé ou présent. 

Et j'en suis là. 

Si vous avez la démarche à suivre 

Le seule chose que je n'ai pas faite c'est redémarrer la machine (Powerbook G4). 
Faut-il le faire ??

Hervé


----------



## iBapt (8 Mai 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> personnellement moi, j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas résoudre.
> L'an passé aucun problème avec Firefox.
> ...



Salut,

Regarde dans les préférences Firefox, onglet "Contenu" et vérifie que java est activé.


----------



## bx86 (8 Mai 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Regarde dans les préférences Firefox, onglet "Contenu" et vérifie que java est activé.



bonsoir, 

oui, tout est coché, java, java script. 

Je pige pas. L'an dernier, rien ne m'a été demandé. 

Bon je vais ressayer en redémarrant. 

Merci.


----------



## buxtehude (9 Mai 2007)

J'ai fait ma télédéclaration l'année dernière sans problème avec FIREFOX.
J'ai changé de machine et firefox me demande un mot de passe principal; que je n'avais pas ou plus. 
J'ai désinstallé firefox et réinstallé.
Lorsque je vais dans préférence, sécurité, il me demande un premier mot de passe. Comment rentrer un premier mot de passe principal dans firefox ?
Je suis un peu loin de la télédéclaration mais je tourne en rond.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## JeanM@c (9 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,
moi aussi je suis comme "BX86" concernant le message disant que java virtual machine n'est pas installé. Ce qui est faux car la case java est coché et en plus je me suis fendu de nouvelles installations de "javaForMacOSX10.4Release5".
Après plusieurs tentatives de redemarrage successifs j'en suis toujours au m^me point.

L'an dernier je n'avais eu aucun problème mais entre temps j'ai changé de machine et suis passé sous Intel. J'ai exporté le certificat sans problèmes selon la procédure décrite.
Bref je suis coincé.
J'ai voulu passé sur Safari mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment récupérer le certificat ? pouvez vous m'aider.

Merci


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2007)

Essaie d'aller dans le dossier Java sur ton disque dur pour configurer l'utilisation par d&#233;faut de Java 2 et non Java 1.4 qui doit toujours &#234;tre install&#233;...

Je ne sais plus o&#249; &#231;a se configure, mais il me semble que c'est quelque part dans ce dossier Java.... (d&#233;sol&#233; je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main pour l'instant)


----------



## bx86 (9 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Essaie d'aller dans le dossier Java sur ton disque dur pour configurer l'utilisation par défaut de Java 2 et non Java 1.4 qui doit toujours être installé...
> 
> Je ne sais plus où ça se configure, mais il me semble que c'est quelque part dans ce dossier Java.... (désolé je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main pour l'instant)



Merci Rémy, 

mais en regardant tout est OK pour que ce soit le bon java qui prenne la main.

Donc j'ai annulé le précédent certificat et je suis reparti avec Netscape 7.0.2. Annulation du précédent certificat (attention on ne peut le faire que trois fois).

Recréation d'un certificat et là tout baigne, sauf qu'on annonce que le navigateur n'est peut-être pas compatible. C'est pas grave ça marche 

Tout fonctionne sauf arrivé à la signature électronique où il ne se passe RIEN. Donc retour à la case départ. Aucune preuve de ma déclaration. Rien.

Têtu, je télécharge Netscape 7.2 en anglais, puisque c'est écrit que ce logiciel est lui compatible avec le site.
On recommence et là de nouveau arrêt à la case JVM. 

Chapeau les impôts. 

Je crois que je vais renvoyer mon papier par la Poste, en espérant qu'il n'est pas trop tard. 

Je perds mon temps, alors qu'en trois minutes tout devrait être fait. 

Restons calme; 

Hervé


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Merci Rémy,
> 
> mais en regardant tout est OK pour que ce soit le bon java qui prenne la main.
> 
> ...


 
Concernant le point "signature électronique" où "il ne se passe rien". Ce ne serait pas lié au blocage des fenêtres pop-up?


----------



## bx86 (9 Mai 2007)

Non, car la case est bien cochée (ne pas activer le blocage des pop-ups). 

J'y suis retourné, tout est enregistré, mais arrivé à la signature j'ai maintenant ce message d'erreur : 

		 			 			 				Erreur technique (erreur n° 11) d'exécution du module de signature en ligne 			 		                        		        	 		           	 				 			 				 					
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 					 						Une anomalie s'est produite lors de la signature en ligne de votre déclaration.
 						Merci de bien vouloir vous reconnecter afin de terminer votre déclaration 				 des revenus en ligne.
				 Les éléments saisis vous seront restitués.
 						Si vous éprouvez une difficulté, cliquez sur le bouton « Aide ».
						Pour retourner à la page d'accueil du site, veuillez cliquer ici.
Et en se reconnectant c'est la même chose. 

Je passe à autre chose, ce site m'énerve, alors que l'an passé j'ai fait ça les doigts dans le nez. 

Hervé


----------



## Mac à Rosny (11 Mai 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Non, car la case est bien cochée (ne pas activer le blocage des pop-ups).
> Hervé



J'ai moi aussi sous Firefox, le problème de Java installé-non installé.
Le téléchargement de Java proposé par le site, ne change rien.

Merci de me dire, bx86 :
- comment tu as réussi à passer ce cap (Java)
- où désactiver le blocage des pop-ups

D'avance merci.


----------



## JeanM@c (13 Mai 2007)

J'ai le m^me problème concernant "l'apparence non installation "de Java. Je n'ai pas réussi à solutionner le problème dans mon compte. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait créer une autre session (compte) c'est ce que j'ai fait. Auparavant j'ai exporté le certificat ( voir post sur le sujet dans la même rubrique ou directement sur la rubrique sur le site des impôts) l'ai récupéré sur ma nouvelle session sur Firefox.... et tout à très bien fonctionné... plus aucun problème de Java !!!!
Je ne sais pas ce qui ne marchait pas ( je suis allé application>utilitaire>Java) je n'ai pas vu quoi activer/désactiver, aussi cette solution de création de compte est une bonne solution, j'ai pu déclarer mes impôts et débourser "dans la joie".......

Macamilement
JeanM@c


----------



## bx86 (14 Mai 2007)

JeanM@c a dit:


> J'ai le m^me problème concernant "l'apparence non installation "de Java. Je n'ai pas réussi à solutionner le problème dans mon compte. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait créer une autre session (compte) c'est ce que j'ai fait. Auparavant j'ai exporté le certificat ( voir post sur le sujet dans la même rubrique ou directement sur la rubrique sur le site des impôts) l'ai récupéré sur ma nouvelle session sur Firefox.... et tout à très bien fonctionné... plus aucun problème de Java !!!!
> Je ne sais pas ce qui ne marchait pas ( je suis allé application>utilitaire>Java) je n'ai pas vu quoi activer/désactiver, aussi cette solution de création de compte est une bonne solution, j'ai pu déclarer mes impôts et débourser "dans la joie".......
> 
> Macamilement
> JeanM@c




Bonjour, 

en effet ça marche. En quelques secondes tout est enregistré, signé etc. 

Il suffit 
1. D'exporter le certificat de la première session, par exemple sur le bureau de la session de départ (préférences<avancé<certificat qui doit se trouver dans un endroit du sidque dur (aide avec spotlight) puis de le déplacer dans le dossier public. 
2. On le retrouve dans la seconde session. 
3. On télécharge (à moins qu'on ne l'ai déjà fait) firefox et on importe le certificat (préférences < avancé < certificat). Le tour est joué. 
4. on se connecte sur le site des impôts et tout marche, on se demande pourquoi ?? mais ça marche. 

Merci. Pas besoin de passer par le PC de Madame. 

Amitiés. 

Hervé


----------



## fredgwada (15 Mai 2007)

meme problème que toi.
moi je suis allé télécharger netscape 7.2  : je peux consulter mais pas télédéclarer les impots.
comment télécharger firefoxpour mac 10.4.5 ?
après j'essaierai de suivre tes instructions avant de me résoudre à déclarer version papier...
merci d'avance


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Mai 2007)

fredgwada a dit:


> comment télécharger firefoxpour mac 10.4.5 ?



Tu trouveras Firefox ici


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2007)

fredgwada a dit:


> comment télécharger firefoxpour mac 10.4.5 ?


Avant de faire ta déclaration, tu devrais mettre à jour ton OS, tu as déjà 4 versions de retard plus je suppose quelques mises à jour de sécurité. Ca pourrait faire des problèmes si ton Java n'est pas à jour.


----------



## g.chanteloup (15 Mai 2007)

j'ai moi aussi, cette année encore, eu des problèmes avec le site des Impôts.
je m'en suis sorti en envoyant un message décrivant  ma configuration (OS10.2/FIREFOX.1) et les symptomes de mon anomalie (certificat non reconnu). J'ai recu le lendemain un courrier très clair qui m'a permis de pouvoir faire ma déclaration:
-outils->effacer mes traces: cocher ttes les cases dispo.et cliquer sur "effacer mes traces maintenant"
-dans "vie privée" onglet "cookies "vérifier que la case "autoriser les cookies" est cochée
-dans "exceptions" vérifier que impots.gouv.fr ou équivalent n'a pas le statut "bloquer"
-dans "contenu" vérifier que les cases "activer java" et "activer javascript" sont cochées
-dans "avancé" vérifier que "utiliser SSL3.0, "utiliser TSL1.0" sont cochées
Il faut ensuite effacer les certificats inactifs( càd ceux ayant les chiffre les plus bas)
soit dans firefox->préférences->Avancé->chiffrement :en dessous de "lorsque un site web me demande un certificat" sélectionner "me demander à chaque fois"
cliquer sur le bouton "afficher les certificats"
sous l'onglet "vos certificats" sélectionnez les certificats délivrés par la DGI inactifs et les supprimer. Redémarrer.
Cela ne m'a pas empéché d'avoir un pb au moment de la signature mais il suffit d'insister et ca passe.


----------



## Danile (15 Mai 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes à activer java dans firefox 2, il faut vérifier que firefox n'est pas lancé avec l'option rosetta. Dans le finder, sélectionner firefox. Faire "Fichier > Lire les informations" et désactiver "Ouvrir avec Rosetta". Relancer Firefox.


----------



## jro44 (16 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait ma déclaration hier soir sur mon eMac avec Mac OSX 10.4.9 et SAFARI. Hormis le message d'information concernant l'éventuelle incompatibilité du navigateur, ça a correctement fonctionné.

R.A.S.

Bonne journée.


----------



## franckled (16 Mai 2007)

J'ai passé ma soirée a tenter de télédéclarer !!
J'arrive sur votre site après 4 cafés, excédé et vous me donnez la solution.. 
Charger Firefox sans besoin de créer un compte, résilier et me reconnecter et ca marche impeccable.
Merci !!


----------



## Vivid (16 Mai 2007)

donner leur ce genre d'habitude....:mouais: personnels supprimes, mais pas re-placer la ou il y en a peut-etre plus besoin.:sleep:


----------



## dem1980 (16 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suis sous 10.4.9. Et avec Safari, &#224; l'&#233;tape de reconnaissance du navigateur, j'ai eu le message disant que ma configuration ne me permettra peut-&#234;tre pas de faire ma d&#233;claration. J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; l&#224; et je suis pass&#233; sur Firefox (version 2). Et j'ai pu faire ma d&#233;claration sans probl&#232;me.
> Ca change de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re o&#249; m&#234;me avec Firefox &#231;a ne marchait pas. Ah, le site des imp&#244;ts et le Mac... une grande histoire d'amour.


salut,
j'ai exactement la m&#234;me exp&#233;rience. voyant le message m'indiquant que safari n'&#233;tait pas en version 2 ou que mon macosx n'&#233;tait pas en 10.4.9... j'ai utilis&#233; firefox pour faire la d&#233;claration. je n'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait malgr&#232;s tout continuer &#224; la saisir malgr&#232;s ce message.
au niveau du certificat j'utilise le m&#234;me entre firefox et safari, celui que j'ai eu l'an pass&#233;.


----------



## miaou (18 Mai 2007)

je viens de la faire . et j'ai eu moi aussi un petit problème
l'annee passe j'avais essaye de la faire  avec safari . et je n'ai pas pu.( safari n'est pris en compte ) je l'ai faite avec firefox et là ça avais marché
cette année j'ai bien reçu le mail des impots  m'expliquant  que le certificat etait toujours valable et que je n'avais qu'à aller dans " mon espace "
j'y vais donc, avec firefox...... certificat inconnu !!!?
je tente  avec Safari .. et là surprise......" bonjour Mr.........." ... le certificat  y est ?? mais opération impossible safari n'ai toujours reconnu 
 je n'ai rien compris. mais c'est pas grave... j'ai tout refais. et ça marche....
on verra l'année prochaine


----------



## Ax6 (18 Mai 2007)

Ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2007)

Mac Intel + 10.4.8 + certificat de l'année + Firefox 2.0.0.3 + pas de blocage popup + java et javascript cochés + 'ouvrir avec Rosetta' NON COCHE (dans lire les informations, merci Danile) = aucun souci (du moins jusqu'à l'arrivée de l'avis d'imposition)


----------



## Al1 (21 Mai 2007)

Bonjour et courage !

Personnellement j'avais le même problème cité plus haut, avec firefox ils me disent que Java n'est pas installé, je réinstalle, redémarre et c'est pareil.
J'ai trouvé la solution en ce qui me concerne, c'était un problème avec le trousseau d'accès.

Dans Applications>Utilitaires, ouvrez Trousseau d'accès, puis dans le menu vous trouverez S.O.S. Trousseau (Pomme-Alt-A)
Tapez votre mot de passe, cliquez sur Réparer puis Démarrer. Et c'est tout !

Essayez ça avant de recommencer tout depuis le début !


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Mai 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait ma déclaration hier soir sur mon eMac avec Mac OSX 10.4.9 et SAFARI. Hormis le message d'information concernant l'éventuelle incompatibilité du navigateur, ça a correctement fonctionné.
> 
> ...




Idem  .

Une petite astuce pour ceux qui (comme moi) ont 2 certificats électroniques à gérer (couple non marié par ex) avec Safari : le petit logiciel impots-cert vous permet d'utiliser Safari pour votre déclaration en sélectionnant avant coup le certificat qui va servir.


----------



## fraisouil (24 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,
Sous Fire Fox 2.03, moi aussi je suis comme "BX86" et les autres concernant le message disant que (JVM) java virtual machine n'est pas installé. Ce qui est faux car la case java est coché et en plus je me suis fendu de nouvelles installations de "javaForMacOSX10.4Release5".
Après plusieurs tentatives de redemarrage successifs j'en suis toujours au même point. J'ai résilier mon cerificat, créer un autre sans problème, mais au début de la déclartation, lorsqu'il vérifie la configuration j'ai ce putin de message "JVM" et je ne peux aller plus loin.


----------



## bx86 (24 Mai 2007)

fraisouil a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Sous Fire Fox 2.03, moi aussi je suis comme "BX86" et les autres concernant le message disant que (JVM) java virtual machine n'est pas installé. Ce qui est faux car la case java est coché et en plus je me suis fendu de nouvelles installations de "javaForMacOSX10.4Release5".
> Après plusieurs tentatives de redemarrage successifs j'en suis toujours au même point. J'ai résilier mon cerificat, créer un autre sans problème, mais au début de la déclartation, lorsqu'il vérifie la configuration j'ai ce putin de message "JVM" et je ne peux aller plus loin.



Fraisouil, 

J'ai expliqué un peu plus haut ce que j'ai fait. 
Chez vous cela peut aussi marcher. 
Déplacez votre certificat vers le dossier public.
Créez un nouveau compte sur votre Mac, cela prend trois minutes. 
Basculez. Ouvrez Safari et téléchargez FireFox. 
Importez le certificat qui est dans public sur firefox (c'est dans les préférences). Pour les détails voir dans les onglets gestions des certificats, importer.
Et normalement, par magie, car personnellement je n'avais rien ajouté (en tout cas pas JVM) tout s'est bien déroulé.
Essayez, vous verrez bien. 

Hervé


----------



## FLJLMYUNA (27 Mai 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Fraisouil,
> 
> J'ai expliqué un peu plus haut ce que j'ai fait.
> Chez vous cela peut aussi marcher.
> ...




moi aussi j'ai galéré grave. j'ai téléchargé FIREFOX 2.0.0.3  et tout marche bien ! même pas besoin de transférer le certificat. En 5 minutes j'ai eu mon certif de déclaration.


----------



## Kaplan (27 Mai 2007)

Bon, pour moi cela ne fonctionne pas avec Safari 1.3.2 (alors que je n'avais pas eu de problèmes les années précédentes).

J'essaye donc depuis Firefox 1.5 mais je ne vois pas du tout comment importer les certificats qui se trouvent dans le Trousseau de mon Mac. Je ne peux pas non plus les exporter (commande grisée dans le menu Fichier). Quelqu'un à t-il une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## miaou (28 Mai 2007)

j'ai eu un  problème moi aussi , voir mon post n°36 ( ici même )
je tout refait . annuler le certif que j'avais déjà  et demander  un nouveau. 
c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé


----------



## Ulyxes (29 Mai 2007)

Al1 a dit:


> Bonjour et courage !
> 
> Personnellement j'avais le même problème cité plus haut, avec firefox ils me disent que Java n'est pas installé, je réinstalle, redémarre et c'est pareil.
> J'ai trouvé la solution en ce qui me concerne, c'était un problème avec le trousseau d'accès.
> ...


L'an dernier, j'avais du abandonner Safari pour FF avec interrogation de la DGI, résiliation du certificat et réabonnement.
Cette année, j'étais tout content de retrouver ce certificat valide, mais arghh : me dit que la JVM n'est pas installé (alors que Java est livré en standard avec Mac OS X.3 et que la case "Java" était coché   :mouais:

Je commençais à désespérer car en suivant leur lien, on est renvoyé sur le site d'Apple qui propose une maj de Java pour Tiger ...:hein:   et à envisager d'aller leur porter une déclaration papier    quand j'ai essayé la manip de AI1 sur le trousseau d'accès, un peu sceptique car il n'a signalé aucune erreur à la vérification ; j'ai quand même lancé "Réparer" et Oh ! Miracle !   pour le serveur de la DGI tout baigne maintenant !

Bilan de la soirée : 3 heures à merdoyer, 10 minutes à faire la déclaration. Enfin, c'est fait et un grand merci à AI1


----------



## ORKAEL (31 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas comment vous faites vous qui avez réussi à faire votre déclaration sans pb :
je vais essayer de la faire courte :
- j'ai mon certificat
- j'utilise Firefox
- j'arrive à entrer dans mon espace de impots.gouv.fr et même de faire ma déclaration
- c'est quand j'arrive à la dernière étape que j'ai - depuis des semaines ! un message émanant de chez eux qui dit 

"UNE ERREUR EST SURVENUE.
L'ensemble des données précédemment saisies ont été correctement sauvegardées.
Nous vous invitons à vous reconnecter et à poursuivre votre télédéclaration.
www.impots.gouv.fr
Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser pour la gêne occasionnée."
Ce que j'ai bien sûr fait maintes et maintes fois.

3 coups de fils payants à leurs services (formatés comme toutes les hotlines pour des réponses standard - le message ci-dessus leur est inconnu....) n'ont servi qu'à vérifier que j'avais la dernière version de Java et tout bien coché dans mon navigateur. Comme ça ne marchait tjs pas, refusant de payer davantage pour leur parler, on a eu des échanges de mails qui n'ont strictement servi à rien. Ils répondent à côté, de travers, ne lisent pas mes réponses, me parlent d'Internet Explorer alors que je ne l'ai pas, etc..

Tombée par hasard sur ce forum, je me suis dit que je vais réessayer avec Safari - impossible d'importer le certificat.

Bref, je jette l'éponge et fais aujourd'hui ma version papier. Elle est prête, je vais la déposer là tout de suite. Donc vous ne pouvez plus rien pour moi.
Mais c'est râlant, avouez.
Maintenant si quelqu'un a une idée, juste pour le plaisir, je suis preneuse.

Salut à toute cette charmante communauté.


----------



## Ulyxes (31 Mai 2007)

ORKAEL a dit:


> - c'est quand j'arrive à la dernière étape que j'ai - depuis des semaines ! un message émanant de chez eux qui dit
> 
> "UNE ERREUR EST SURVENUE.
> L'ensemble des données précédemment saisies ont été correctement sauvegardées.
> Nous vous invitons à vous reconnecter et à poursuivre votre télédéclaration.


J'ai aussi eu cette erreur après reconnexion suite à un plantage justes avant la signature. Tout avait été effectivement sauvegardé, mais il faut quand même reparcourir toutes les pages.
Ce qui me fait tiquer :  "depuis des semaines" :  attention, la DGI dit bien sur son site que les données ne sont conservées que 15 jours à partir de  la première saisie ; ne serait-ce pas cela ?


----------



## ORKAEL (31 Mai 2007)

Non, parce que j'y vais quasiment tous les jours et les données y sont encore.


----------



## jmignot (2 Juin 2007)

Les choses se sont passées pour moi exactement de la même façon : diagnostic sur la JVM manquante, lancement de SOS Trousseau, pas d'erreur signalée à la vérification, réparation effectuée quand même et là, miracle : tout rentre dans l'ordre !
J'ajoute que comme d'autres, j'avais fait ma déclaration sans problème l'an dernier.
Configuration : PowerPC sous Mac OS 10.4.9, navigateur Safari 2.0.4.

Un grand merci à AI1 et Ulyxes   
 mais ces systèmes sécurisés ultra-chatouilleux, c'est quant même une galère.




Ulyxes a dit:


> L'an dernier, j'avais du abandonner Safari pour FF avec interrogation de la DGI, résiliation du certificat et réabonnement.
> Cette année, j'étais tout content de retrouver ce certificat valide, mais arghh : me dit que la JVM n'est pas installé (alors que Java est livré en standard avec Mac OS X.3 et que la case "Java" était coché   :mouais:
> 
> Je commençais à désespérer car en suivant leur lien, on est renvoyé sur le site d'Apple qui propose une maj de Java pour Tiger ...:hein:   et à envisager d'aller leur porter une déclaration papier    quand j'ai essayé la manip de AI1 sur le trousseau d'accès, un peu sceptique car il n'a signalé aucune erreur à la vérification ; j'ai quand même lancé "Réparer" et Oh ! Miracle !   pour le serveur de la DGI tout baigne maintenant !
> ...


----------



## kurut (4 Juin 2007)

ORKAEL a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment vous faites vous qui avez réussi à faire votre déclaration sans pb :
> je vais essayer de la faire courte :
> - j'ai mon certificat
> - j'utilise Firefox
> ...


Bonjour,
Déjà, ce qui est sûr c'est que cette erreur n'est pas dû à ta configuration. Tu pourrais importer ton certificat sur un PC avec XP et IE, tu aurais le même message au même moment.
Il s'agit très souvent d'un blocage dû à certaines informations indiquées dans les champs libres où tu entres le texte que tu souhaites : il peut y avoir soit trop de caractées ou des caractées spéciaux. C'est très souvent le cas par exemple quand il y a signalement d'un déménagement à l'étranger.


----------



## fantax (7 Juin 2007)

Tutorial ici


----------



## annap (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous. 
J'ai eu connaissance du post sur le forum un peu trop tard et je suis bien embêtée maintenant pour ma déclaration. Je m'explique.
J ai commencé ma déclaration avec Safari . Je suis arrivée jusqu'à la signature, malgré le message d'erreur au début. La signature a beugé. J'ai réessayé en me désabonnant et en me réabonnant. Ensuite j'ai lu ce forum et me suis décidée à télécharger Mozilla. Mais voila, entre temps, un cilc en trop et j'ai effacé le certificat de mon trousseau... 
en voulant me desabonner et me réabonner dans le but d'obtenir un nouveau certificat, on me dit que je n'ai plus le droit à un certificat avant l'année prochaine si je confirme... je n'ai pas confirmé. 
Mais le site des impots ne trouve plus le certificat, normal, je l'ai effacé du trousseau. J'ai bien encore un fichier aui s'appelle i*mportCertificatNetscape.do *sur mmon bureau mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire.... au secours !! et je n'ai plus que 3 jours... en je suis en Inde.... au secours.... `merci d'avance pour votre aide
anna


----------



## Laurent_h (9 Juin 2007)

annap a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> J'ai eu connaissance du post sur le forum un peu trop tard et je suis bien embêtée maintenant pour ma déclaration. Je m'explique.
> J ai commencé ma déclaration avec Safari . Je suis arrivée jusqu'à la signature, malgré le message d'erreur au début. La signature a beugé. J'ai réessayé en me désabonnant et en me réabonnant. Ensuite j'ai lu ce forum et me suis décidée à télécharger Mozilla. Mais voila, entre temps, un cilc en trop et j'ai effacé le certificat de mon trousseau...
> en voulant me desabonner et me réabonner dans le but d'obtenir un nouveau certificat, on me dit que je n'ai plus le droit à un certificat avant l'année prochaine si je confirme... je n'ai pas confirmé.
> ...



As-tu fais une sauvegarde récemment de ton Mac ou au moins ton compte?
Par exemple avec Backup sur un compte .Mac, ou simplement sur un disque externe ?
Si oui, fouilles dedans et tu devrais retrouver ton certificat.
Si non, c'est mal parti


----------



## flocech (9 Juin 2007)

pour ma part , jai essaye sur firefox, et jai ce message d"erreur "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: getProxyConfigURL"
puis "vous ne disposez pas du logiciel JVM (Java Virtual Machine) indispensable pour pouvoir déclarer vos revenus en ligne ou cette fonctionnalité n'est pas activée dans votre navigateur."
jai deja essaye de reinstaller JVM mais c tjs le bordel la dedans

que pourrais je faire ?

merci
flocech

PS: jai essaye avec camino , cest le meme pb


----------



## NightWalker (9 Juin 2007)

flocech a dit:


> pour ma part , jai essaye sur firefox, et jai ce message d"erreur "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: getProxyConfigURL"
> puis "vous ne disposez pas du logiciel JVM (Java Virtual Machine) indispensable pour pouvoir déclarer vos revenus en ligne ou cette fonctionnalité n'est pas activée dans votre navigateur."
> jai deja essaye de reinstaller JVM mais c tjs le bordel la dedans
> 
> ...



et avec safari ?


----------



## flocech (9 Juin 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> et avec safari ?



pareil meme pb, je pense que c un pb de console java JVM general
mais je ne vois pas comment tout reinstaller


----------



## double mike (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai essayé toutes les solutions listée dans cette discussion. Aucune n'a marché. Comme j'ai réussi avec une autre approche, j'en fais profiter la communauté.
J'ai un G4 avec 10.3 et FF 2.0.0.4 et un G5 avec 10.4 et FF 1.5012 (donc c'est bancal dès le départ).
J'ai fait une déclaration de ma conjointe Corinne (deux foyers fiscaux sous un même toit, nous ne sommes pas mariés) avec le G5, ça a marché. Son certificat entame sa deuxième année d'existence.
Je n'ai jamais pu faire cohabiter deux certificats. À chaque fois que je voulais créer un certificat: "vous avez déjà un certificat, connectez vous" et hop je retombais sur celui de Corinne.
Sur le G4, j'ai essayé de me connecter avec un certificat créé en 2005 ; j'étais identifié mais butais aussitôt sur le problème Java. J'ai alors réparé le trousseau d'accès sans succès. Ayant à ma disposition un autre Mac OS X.3 sur un dd externe, je l'ai connecté sur le G5, ai redémarré sous cet OS : le certificat était cloné mais je rebutais sur le problème Java.
Je suis retourné en 10.4 sur le G5 et cette fois-ci la déclaration de Corinne devenait innacessible : "Vous ne pouvez pas accéder à nos services en ligne cette année. Votre accès sera rétabli dès la prochaine campagne de déclaration de revenus. Dès lors nous vous invitons à déposer une déclaration papier auprès de votre centre des impôts. Nous vous présentons nos excuses pour ce désagrément".
J'ai vu sur vos post que Safari pouvait marcher même si ce navigateur n'était pas préconisé par la DGI.
J'ai donc exporté le certificat depuis Firefox du G4, puis je l'ai importé dans le Trousseau du G5. Je l'ai importé également dans la Fenêtre Certificat de FF. 
Je pouvais accèder de nouveau au compte Corinne mais jamais au mien.
J'ai téléchargé Impôts-Cert pour Safari. Pas de chance ! "Votre trousseau d'accès n'est pas correctement configuré pour accéder aux services du site http://impots.gouv.fr". J'ai abandonné ce logiciel.
J'ai ouvert Safari me suis connecté en tant qu'abonné (mon compte) ; ça a marché de bout en bout. Le certificat est visible dans le trousseau d'accès mais pas celui de Corinne. Par contre dans la fenêtre de FF, les deux certificats sont visibles.
Donc l'an prochain :
Je déclarerai Corinne avec FF (son certificat en sera à sa troisième et dernière année d'existence. et je ferai une nouvelle demande de certificat (le mien expirant cette année) dans Safari.

Une remarque positive :
Le site de la DGI annonçait depuis plusieurs jours des encombrements en soirée dimanche, lundi et mardi.  Il n'en a rien été.

Une remarque négative :
Dans les fenêtres détails, en particulier les Frais professionnels, le module ne prend pas les signes diacritiques et les listes trop longues (il faut tout retaper ; sauvegardez au fur et à mesure dans text edit) ; écrivez en suivant sans retour.


----------



## flocech (10 Juin 2007)

moi su la page test de java
jai ce message :
La page Test Java Virtual Machine - 1.4.2_xx, 1.5.0, 1.3.0_xx, 1.3.1_xx, 1.4.0_xx, 1.4.1_xx a tenté de charger du code Java, mais Java nest pas disponible ou nest pas installé.
quoi faaire pour retablir ce pb genant ?

merci


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2007)

Kaplan a dit:


> Bon, pour moi cela ne fonctionne pas avec Safari 1.3.2 (alors que je n'avais pas eu de problèmes les années précédentes).
> 
> J'essaye donc depuis Firefox 1.5 mais je ne vois pas du tout comment importer les certificats qui se trouvent dans le Trousseau de mon Mac. Je ne peux pas non plus les exporter (commande grisée dans le menu Fichier). Quelqu'un à t-il une idée ?
> 
> Merci.





miaou a dit:


> j'ai eu un  problème moi aussi , voir mon post n°36 ( ici même )
> je tout refait . annuler le certif que j'avais déjà  et demander  un nouveau.
> c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé



Ma chère et tendre a eu le problème hier. La solution (10.4.8) trouvée a été de selectionner le certificat dans le trousseau, exporter au format p12 (il y a deux mots de passe à saisir), et reimporter dans Firefox (2.0.3) via les préférences -> avancé -> chiffrement -> afficher les certificats -> importer


----------



## flocech (11 Juin 2007)

jai enfin reussi a me depatouiller pour les impots
la strategie : importer les certifs ds une nouvelel session 
et refaire la procedure de declaration par firefox marche tres bien

merci pour les bons conseils


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2007)

Bon j'ai pas fait &#231;a &#224; t&#234;te repos&#233;e, &#224; toute vitesse, et j'ai fait n'importe quoi, &#231;a a failli passer du 1er coup et finalement au moment de valider ma d&#233;claration (j'avais tout rempli), j'ai eu un message d'erreur du site (depuis Safari 2) me disant que mon navigateur ne permettait pas de valider la signature, bla bla bla.

Bref ni une ni 2 je demande un nouveau certif avec Firefox, pas moyen de faire quoi que ce soit, je recommence &#224; nouveau avec Safari avec un nouveau certif et &#231;a marche pas mieux, sans r&#233;fl&#233;chir plus, je jette mon certif sur le bureau et je vire les 2 autres dans le trousseau :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

L&#224; je le rends compte qu'on a le droit qu'&#224; 3 certifs, j'ai fait n'importe quoi de A &#224; Z, je fais quoi maintenant ? Je les appelle ? Y a moyen d'arranger le truc ou pas ?

En fait firefox a bien gard&#233; un certif, je l'ai export&#233; et r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;, j'ai essay&#233; de l'utiliser mais c'est le 2e, il a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;voqu&#233; comme le 1er, c'est le 3e qui me faudrait, mais celui-ci je l'ai effac&#233; du trousseau...  

Ouai ouai je sais je suis trop con... :hein:


*En fait le 3e et dernier, je l'ai pas r&#233;voqu&#233;, puisque j'ai eu ce message m'avertissant que je ne pourrais plus en avoir d'autres si je le faisais, du coup je peux pourrais pas le t&#233;l&#233;charger &#224; nouveau ?*


----------



## g.chanteloup (26 Juin 2007)

Chaque année c'est la même chose! sauf pour ma première déclaration, j'ai chaque fois eu des problèmes, résolus de manière empirique sans trop savoir comment; est-ce qu'une pointure du forum pourrait nous faire un petit topo sur le sujet afin que l'on ne reparte pas l'an prochain avec encore une fois la trouille au ventre...


----------

